# Rescue Remedies dogs with Special Needs ...



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

All the dogs on this thread are looking for that extra special forever home which can meet their needs.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

What lovely dogs


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck to all the boys and girls in finding their forever homes xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dogs looking for homes with Special Needs ...

Monty has had a chronic ear problem. Now recovered from a major ear operation and there isn't a lot that can go wrong with the ear from now on. He needs a loving home who can offer him care which so obviously hadn't enjoyed in his past life. Gem of a Staffie.





Saffy Sadly has hip dysplasia, but it's controlled with mild pain control and joint support medication. She enjoys short walks and is now avoiding regular unthinking access to stairs.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy & Monty are both in fosters homes and still available for adoption. Both patiently waiting for their forever homes to find them. Can you offer them that little bit of extra TLC and a loving home?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy & Monty are still available for adoption!

You can read more about them on their individual threads on our forum:

Saffy: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Saffy Staffie DOB 04 Kingston Sp Needs Fostered

Monty: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Monty Staffie DOB 03-04 Richmond Surrey Fostered

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy or Monty then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy & Monty are still in foster homes and available for adoption! Ironically both have been with us in rescue since September 2009! Both are still being seriously overlooked. Sweeter dogs you couldnt expect to find and someone is really missing out. Can you offer either of them a home?

You can read more about them on their individual threads on our forum:

Saffy: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Saffy Staffie DOB 04 Kingston Sp Needs Fostered 
Monty: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Monty Staffie DOB 03-04 Richmond Surrey Fostered

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy or Monty then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dogs looking for homes with Special Needs ...

Monty has had a chronic ear problem. Now recovered from a major ear operation and there isn't a lot that can go wrong with the ear from now on. He needs a loving home who can offer him care which so obviously hadn't enjoyed in his past life. Gem of a Staffie.





Saffy Sadly has hip dysplasia, but its controlled with mild pain control and joint support medication. She enjoys short walks and is now avoiding regular unthinking access to stairs.





*You can read more about them on their individual threads on our forum:

Saffy: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Saffy Staffie DOB 04 Wokingham Sp Needs Fostered 
Monty: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Monty Staffie DOB 03-04 Richmond Surrey Fostered

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy or Monty then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy & Monty are still in foster homes and available for adoption!

*Saffy is currently in a temporary foster home and we are in desperate need of a foster home where she is the only pet. If you are able to help, then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/*

Sweeter dogs you couldnt expect to find and someone is really missing out. Can you offer either of them a home?

You can read more about them on their individual threads on our forum:

Saffy: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Saffy Staffie DOB 04 Wokingham Spec Needs Fostered
Monty: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Monty Staffie DOB 03-04 Richmond Surrey Fostered

*If you are interested in re-homing Saffy or Monty then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dogs looking for homes with Special Needs ...

Monty has had a chronic ear problem. Now recovered from a major ear operation and there isn't a lot that can go wrong with the ear from now on. He needs a loving home who can offer him care which so obviously hadn't enjoyed in his past life. Gem of a Staffie.





Saffy Sadly has hip dysplasia, but its controlled with mild pain control and joint support medication. She enjoys short walks and is now avoiding regular unthinking access to stairs.





*You can read more about them on their individual threads on our forum:

Saffy: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Saffy Staffie DOB 04 Wokingham Spec Needs Fostered 
Monty: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Monty Staffie DOB 03-04 Richmond Surrey Fostered

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy or Monty then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------

